# Pizza Pot Pie



## Vermin999 (Aug 15, 2016)

Saw a video from the Food Network on Facebook about a month ago, saved  it and finally gave it a try. I used some different things but the  technique is pretty much the same and I saw in the video.

I used  Ramekins and Pyrex bowls. I have a nice set of ramekins but my wife  "cleaned the garage" and now neither one of us can find anything. 

Anyway  I sprayed some Pam in the bowls, lined the walls with some sliced  Mozzarella cheese and added shredded Mozarela to the bottom. Added  slices pepperoni, green olives, and a ladle of sauce. The sauce had a  package of Trader Joes hot Italian sausage that I took out of the  casings cooked, about a tsp red pepper flakes, med sauteed chopped onion  and a jar of Pizza sauce.




Added  a couple more slices of pepperoni and topped with pizza dough. Placed  on the grill indirect and cooked till the dough was done




Once  done let them rest about 5 min, turned them upside down  on a plate,  ran a knife around the edge and everything just sort of plops out.




This recipe is a keeper, turned out really good if you like deep dish pizza!!! 
pizza pot pie : Food Network


----------



## Old Dave (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow, that looks good...I will have to try it.


----------

